
Confusing Terms in Container Ecosystem - krsoninikhil
https://krsoninikhil.github.io/2019/04/05/confusing-terms-in-container-ecosystem/
======
djpilot
Confusing article. Would've preferred to just see a dictionary of terms and
definitions.

~~~
krsoninikhil
Thanks for feedback. I'll update it to make it more clear. When I was reading
on these terms, a single line description did not help much. A simple
dictionary would've been kind of similar. Any specific suggestion, you would
like to make?

